# Best Cobia reel??



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

What's your thoughts? Ok X that a GOOD cobia Reel???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Too many options to list and it really depends on price range


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

True, just looking for opinions or preferences.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pier or boat fishing?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Shimano Saragosa is a bad mamma jamma!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bodupp said:


> Pier or boat fishing?


He will be on a boat!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I Can only talk for pier fishing mainly. Id say 75% of the pier rats use a older bailess Penn 706z spooled with 65lb power pro. Probably have 15% of the "Van Staal and Zeebas guys" usually see the 200 and 250 van staals but don't know to much about the Zeebas models. The remaining 10% throw a mix of Mitchell 302's or whatever they can grab at walmart. 

Personal opinion would he a 706z. Plenty of room on the spool to wind up your line of choose, have a pretty strong drag on them and are less then half the price of a over priced Staal or Zeebas.


This is my personal opinion so hopefully no PIER RAT VAN STAAL GOD gets butt hurt about it!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Brad! Looking for boat reel...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spinning:

Shimano- Saragosa, Spheros

Daiwa- Saltist, Exceler-T

Penn- Battle, Spinfisher V

Quantum- Boca


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I Can only talk for pier fishing mainly. Id say 75% of the pier rats use a older bailess Penn 706z spooled with 65lb power pro. Probably have 15% of the "Van Staal and Zeebas guys" usually see the 200 and 250 van staals but don't know to much about the Zeebas models. The remaining 10% throw a mix of Mitchell 302's or whatever they can grab at walmart.
> 
> Personal opinion would he a 706z. Plenty of room on the spool to wind up your line of choose, have a pretty strong drag on them and are less then half the price of a over priced Staal or Zeebas.
> 
> ...


 Hahaha I hear ya! Thanks for the replies keep'em comin! I personnel use a penn 850ss but that daggum tab used to flip the bail back gets in my freakin way half the time! Anybody else ever experience this? For that I am looking for some better options.:no:


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Spinning:
> 
> Shimano- Saragosa, Spheros
> 
> ...


 Thanks Chris


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

marmidor said:


> He will be on a boat!


 lol you know it marmidor ! YOURS!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

You looking for a lighter reel as well? I've always used 706 Zeebaas 27 or van staal 250. 706 works well, however it wasn't designed for heavy braid and a lot of pressure. The spool will bind in the rotor because the shaft will bend. Happened on a few of mine. ZB and VS fan cause of the manual pu and quality.


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

Snatch it said:


> Hahaha I hear ya! Thanks for the replies keep'em comin! I personnel use a penn 850ss but* that daggum tab used to flip the bail back gets in my freakin way half the time! *Anybody else ever experience this? For that I am looking for some better options.:no:


So thats what it's for?...
Yeah, decent reels other than taking some getting used to with that thing getting in the way. I love my ssm other than that..


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder if the new 706 coming back out this year will have an updated drag system to handle the heavier braids? I say 706 and Mitchel 302 all day especially for the money. Also for those who are not familiar with PUM it takes some getting used to and pier fishing is perfect spot to learn, casting cigs all day will help out allot. I usually have a 6500ss for those who dont handle the manual to well or ask where is the bail.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Has this rumor been confirmed by anyone ? Or just hopeful thinking ? I would love to see it happen too


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

wardicus79 said:


> Has this rumor been confirmed by anyone ? Or just hopeful thinking ? I would love to see it happen too


 
They confirmed it on the outcast show, they have already placed the order and our hoping they will be here for the sale but maybe a lil later. They are gonna be a lil more pricey than before I would say 250 or better. Gonna be a limited run they said also. I guess test the waters first.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

MSRP will be 299.99. I believe they will have ht-100 drags but for the most part they are supposed to be largely unchanged.


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sweeet but pricy damn


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Source for this news? Just want to make sure before I start setting aside more money for fishing gear.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I stopped in at Broxons in Navarre and they said the sales rep said they will have them for sure this year


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a tackle salesman. This info comes from my Pure Fishing rep. Pure Fishing owns Penn


----------

